# Results for Tuesday Night Bass Tournaments out of Rayland Marina



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

We fell short of our average of 11 entries last night because of work schedules and vacations but we did get a couple new faces who walked away with 1st place. Congrats guys and well done! Had a great time with all you guys! 

6-11-13 Results

1st Place - 6.45 lbs Bill & Ben ( Stuebenville)
2nd Place- 5.00 lbs Brandon Staats & Frank Hibbits
Big Bass- 2.45 lbs Bill Cominsky

We had 10 entries and 6 boats! 

Info: 
Every Tuesday Night at Rayland Marina
5pm-9pm ( Please try to be registered and in the water by 4:45pm)
$12.00 per entry and a $4.00 launch fee per boat

Rules:
No Alcohol 
5 fish limit
No Live Bait
8 oz deduction for dead fish
Main Rule: Just Have Fun!!!!!!!!!

Text me @ 740-317-5660 or PM me for Info!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't want to cause a problem, your free to operate your events however you please, but by listening to guys at the other weeknight tournaments I believe the "per person" entry as opposed to a "per boat" entry may be keeping some guys away....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Hello Bub, thank you for you input but I asked on here before I started this for anyone's input and this subject was never mentioned. I have had the same guys and new faces each week. My problem this week and why we didn't surpass last leeks 11 entries is because 3 of my regulars go on a trip every year to a lake in New York. 1 of my regulars works turns. Another can only come when the ones shift doesn't affect him. So that is 5 individuals that was not able to add to the new faces this week. We started this to have a little bit of fun on Tuesday night. Nobody has even mentioned any discrepancy about entry fees! I have had more positive feedback of guys wanting to come to Rayland because their vehicles is being watched, a nice docking area (where your boat is not going to get destroyed by waves), and no drinking. I am firmly standing behind our decision on how we came up with our tournament! The main thing is guys are having a great time and enjoying seeing each other week after week for a little friendly competition.

I don't believe it would be fair to have one guy in a boat, pay 24.00 and a boat with two pay 24.00. The single guy takes on way more because of fuel. Especially for a 4 hour tournament. I have a few guys who do not have a partner and would be unfair to bump the fee up on them just to attract a few more. We are only in our 5th week and have significantly jumped up in participation. 

Mound City and Jason's tournament on the Island do the same set up as I am and they are not having a problem or bad feedback. 

I hope this answers your question without any bad vibes! My intention is not to make anyone upset! Again I appreciate any advice but for right now, I'm going to continue with what we set up! We will take this into consideration for next season.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I have no dogs in this fight, but here at Salt Fork it is $10.00 per person. If 2 guys are in a boat it is 20 bucks. Don't you think that is fair Jay. I have to agree with Brandon on this one. I have not heard one complaint about his format. If a person disagrees he can fish other events and not come to Rayland. Its all for fun, that's why Brandon started it. My 2 cents Ron


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Have to believe the weather held off a lot of our guys, we only had 8 entries and 5 boats. We did have some nice fish turned in though and everyone had a great time!

1st Place- 6.85 lbs Chuck and Randy ( Woodsfield)
2nd Place- 6.70 lbs Brandon Staats & Frank Hibbits
Big Bass- 3.30 lbs Jim & Josh

Nice job everyone and see ya guys next week! Shout out to Jim & Josh for a nice 3.30 lbs smallmouth to take Big Bass! Nice!!!


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

June 25th Results

Again the weather was nasty!

1st place - 9.35 lbs. Nate
2nd place- 6.95 lbs. George Billos and Eddie Hibbits
Big Bass - 3.95 lbs. Nate 

Congrats to Nate on taking it all! Great job despite the terrible thunderstorm! Also a shout out to Tom with a 3.75 lbs smallie! We had 9 entries and 6 boats. Come on out and have some fun next week with some great guys who love the sport!


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Is it going to be fishable tomorrow


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Is a tourney tonight


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

July 2nd Results

1st Place- 9.50 lbs. Chuck & Randy ( Woodsfield)
2nd Place- 9.35 lbs George Billos & Ed Hibbits. 
3rd Place - 8.70 lbs. Nate & Joe. 
Big Bass - 3.75lbs. Nate & Joe

We had 6 boats and 11 entries! Nice evening with no RAIN! Shout out to Chuck and Randy who not only had a 9.50 lbs bag but also had a 3.20 lbs smallie! Also a shout out to George and Ed who had a 3.10 lbs smallie to land them in second!
Had a great time and look forward to seeing you all next Tuesday!


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

How was the water, current and debris? Trying too fish Cumberland tonight....


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Hey J, sorry I didn't get back to you sooner! We had no problem launching, running the river, nor any incidents! Few big logs floating and one tree but as long as you kept your eyes up and didn't get carried away with speed you were fine. The water color was terrible but we were all finding fish and current was rough on the swing sides! Two 9 lbs bags were turned in with three 3 pounders turned in.


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

We had 10 boats for a total of 16 entries! Despite a storm that rolled through we had an excellent Tuesday Nighter! 

1st Place - 11.15 lbs. Nate & Chris ( Stuebenville)
2nd Place - 9.90 lbs. Jason Meyers
3rd Place - 8.60 lbs. George Billos & Ed Hibbits
DGI Big Bass - 3.20 lbs. Nate & Chris. (Steubenville)

Shout out to Nate and Chris for a nice bag to break our Tuesday Night record and also turning in two 3 pounders! Thanks guys for a great tournament and hope to see everyone back next Tuesday! 

Nate and Chris please contact me ASAP 740-317-5660


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice job Nate. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Hey we have a Facebook page setup, in your Facebook search type Tuesday Night Bass Tournaments out of Rayland and Like us and share to get weekly notifications! We also have an email address [email protected]. See you all next Tuesday!


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Will do


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

We had 9 boats and 15 entries!

1st Place- 7.85 lbs Brandon Staats & Travis Turkal
2nd Place- 7.85 lbs. Mike Wilt & Gary
3rd Place - 7.30 lbs John & Carl
DGI Big Bass- 3.30 lbs. Brandon Staats & Travis Turkal


Had a good time! Hope to see everyone back next week!


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Was the bite alittle slow with the water back down?


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

I believe so! My partner and I caught around 20-25 fish! Last week I caught alone probably 30 plus by myself, so yes I believe it had a lot to do with it! We lost at least 2 big ones at the boat then I landed that 3.30 pounder! I will probably see you in Stuebenville tomorrow night! We have plans on fishing!


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

I won't be there, and won't be fishing next week either. I'm out of area working, hopefully I can fish in two weeks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Did everyone make it through the storm o.k. last night? It hammered it down in Toronto, couldn't imagine getting caught out there in that...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, we made our way to Stuebenville from the start and got about 45 mins of fishing and then we had to run for cover in the Mingo Creek! Guys were telling me at the weigh in that it was hailing! Thanks for asking! Come down and join us Jay!


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

We had 10 boats and 17 entries! Rain AGAIN for our Tuesday Nighter! 

1st Place- 8.80 lbs George Billos & Ed Hibbits
2nd Place- 8.40 lbs Jason Meyers
3rd Place- 7.85 lbs Tom Sliva and Justin
DGI BIG Bass- 2.55 lbs (Tie between George Billos-Ed Hibbits _ Jason Meyers)

Also a tie for 3rd place which Big Bass broke the tie! Shout out to Harry & Connie for also a 7.85 lbs bag.

Glad to see the new faces last night and of course the old ones! What a group of people that keep returning week after week! If you want to meet some good people who just love the sport, you got to come join us on Tuesday Nights!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bran5602 said:


> Yeah, we made our way to Stuebenville from the start and got about 45 mins of fishing and then we had to run for cover in the Mingo Creek! Guys were telling me at the weigh in that it was hailing! Thanks for asking! Come down and join us Jay!


Someday I'll get down there...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

If it would have rained one more minute I was going to load up. It was cold too.


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Wow, what a night! Set a new record with 13 boats and 24 entries! Not a lot of limits turned in but still seeing a lot of big bass! River has taken somewhat of a dramatic turn from a few days ago!

1st Place- 7.95 lbs. Jim & James
2nd Place- 6.40 lbs. Mike Wilt & Gary Bell
3rd Place- 6.20 lbs. Tom Sliva and Justin
DGI Big Bass- 3.20 lbs. Nate Sellers

Week to week this has been growing and guys are having some fun! Come down and join in! It was nice seeing a small crowd at the weigh-in under the pavallion lights!


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

We broke another record tonight with 14 boats and 25 entries! Great job everyone! Not a ton of fish turned but still a lot of big bass being weighed in! Awesome night to fish with a great bunch of guys. 

1st Place - 8.60 lbs. Jared & John
2nd Place- 7.90 lbs. Jim & Scott 
3rd Place- 7.30 lbs. Mike Wilt & Gary Bell
DGI Big Bass - 2.65 lbs. Brandon Staats & Corey Ozust 

Come join us on Tuesday Nights!
$12.00 Per Entry with a $4.00 launch and Parking Fee
5pm-Dark
(Please try to be checked in and launched by 4:45pm)
All Livewells will be inspected
No Alcohol
5 fish limit
No Live Bait


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys check us out on Facebook (Tuesday Night Bass Tournaments out of Rayland)! Like us and hit get notifications for weights, tournament info, pictures and updates! 

We also have a email address which is [email protected]!

Also we will be holding our end of the year tournament Oct 6th! Anyone wanting to help please contact me! I need help with sponsors, cooking, checking in boats, and helping at weigh-in!

We will be getting the info out for the tournament as soon as we get things finalized!

Contact me @ 740-317-5660 or email us!


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Only one limit turned in last night! We had 11 boats and 20 entries! It was difficult to say the least out there!

1st Place - 6.30lbs. Tony & Brian
2nd Place- 5.49 lbs. Scott Hood & Jim
3rd Place- 4.88 lbs. Mike Wilt & Gary Bell
DGI Big Bass - 2.51 lbs. Tony & Brian

It was nice to see all the Stuebenville boys come down last night! See everyone next week, hopefully the fish are on a little better!


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

It was an awesome night to fish but still slow on the limits being turned in! We had 11 boats and 20 entries. Only 2 limits turned in!

1st Place- 7.85 lbs Chuck Hammilton and Randy (Woodsfield)
2nd Place- 6.30 lbs Jim McClaine and Butch 
3rd Place- 4.65 lbs Mike Wilt and Gary Bell
DGI Big Bass- 2.85 lbs Chuck Hammilton and Randy (Woodsfield)

Also Shout out to George Billos and Ed Hibbits (Team Dawg) who tied for 3rd place but Big Bass broke the tie with 4.65 lbs. See everyone next tuesday!


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Only 7 boats and 12 entries! Only one limit turned in!

1st Place - 5.57 lbs Scott Hood
2nd Place- 4.02 lbs. Harry & Connie
3rd Place- 3.17 lbs. Jason Meyers & Troy Sneddon
DGI Big Bass- 2.17 lbs. Harry & Connie

See everyone next week!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Ouch! What time did you go till Brandon? Damn sunset is starting to get in my way...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Anybody have any ideas on why the fish aren't getting in the boat. Everyone looses fish and nobody can figure out why. I think the bass are in a negative mood. I went to a bigger hook and finally got a keeper in the boat. Anyone have any input.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Definitely agree with the negative mood idea. The water level and current have been generally lower the last few weeks, and it seems like the normal summer time doldrums are finally starting to take place. Usually, the fish are acting like this at the end of June (for me anyway). It's hard to complain though. It's been a great year on the old river this season! I'll go a head and let them take a month off. The fall spinnerbait bite is just around the corner. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

We only went til 9:00 but mostly everyone was coming in around 8:45pm. I believe here soon Ill start making everyone come in at 8:45pm. It's got really dark at 8:30 or so. Only a few more weeks til it's over. Your right the fish have taken a dramatic turn and its well deserved. I have landed a lot of fish this year then in years past. Especially bigger fish! They deserve a break! Fishing has been its best on the mighty Ohio this year. I can't count how many fish I have lost this year and especially big ones, can't count! I think I need to start taking my daughter more in tournaments, she is always good for two decent keepers. All she does is jig in deep water, but its something about her presentation that the fish love. Ron if we would have landed that big one of yours tuesday night that you lost, we would have taken it with two fish! At least 4 lbs!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Had 11 boats and 17 entries! Great night to fish and awesome weather! Fish are back on a little! We only went till 8:30pm tonight. 2 limits turned in tonight!

1st Place- 6.45 lbs. Jim McClain and Butch
2nd Place- 5.87 lbs. George Billos and Frank Hibbits
3rd place- 5.53 lbs. Harry & Connie
DGI Big Bass- 2.83 lbs. Tom Sliva

See everyone next week!


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Had 6 boats and 10 entries last night! 

1st Place- 3.09 lbs. Max Cook & JT
2nd Place- 1.49 lbs. Jason Meyers
3rd Place- .98 lbs. Jim & Butch
Big Bass- 1.49 lbs. Jason Meyers

Only 2 more than its shut down for the winter! Last Tuesday in Sept is my last one! Remember Oct 6th for the DGI Bass Bash Open out of Rayland! Plaques have been added by a late sponsor for 1st through 3rd and Big Bass!


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Everything is right on track for this sundays tournament. Had a ton of donations and sponsors.
Just to name a few!

DGI Bait & Tackle Bridgeport, Ohio
Rayland Marina 
United Dairy
Nickles Bakery
DelVecchio Insurance Agency Yorkville, Ohio
Bill Ribs Yorkville, Ohio
Autozone Bridgeport, Ohio
Pizza Express Bridgeport, Ohio
Precision Excavating Woodsfield, Ohio
Tri-State Petroleum
Woodsfield Police Department
Chief Chuck Hammilton Woodsfield, Ohio
Stuebenville Thursday Nighters
Wheeling Island Wedensday Nighters
Eagle Claw
And Many More!

All sponsors have put a lot of time and effort in to helping us for this Sunday! Take time to stop by and tell them thanks. Have a lot more to come for next years tuesday nighters. A website will be added for next year to attract more anglers and also give information on upcoming tournaments throughout our region. I want to thank everyone who has come out to support our efforts this year in building a very clean, competitive, and safe tournament for local anglers to enjoy. This has been awesome to keep seeing the same guys and new faces week to week. Thank You Brandon


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Free coffee and donuts before launch! Free Hot dogs, Baked beans, and drinks during and after weigh-in. A bunch of door prizes will be awarded and a 50/50 Drawing.


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

*Open Event*

*October 6th, 2013*
Rayland, Ohio Rayland Marina (Ohio River)
8am-4pm
$65.00 per Boat which includes Big Bass and launch fee

Plaques will be awarded for 1st thru 3rd
Plaque also will be awarded for Big Bass
Paying 4 places

-Registration begins at 6am
*****Everyone must be registered before 7:30am******
Your starting position is based on your arrival time. 1st come 1st out

Free Food, Door Prizes, and a 50/50 raffle

Borders are from PA border to New Martinsville Locks
Any questions contact 740-317-5660
or email [email protected]

You can also check out our facebook page:
*tuesday night bass tournaments out of rayland marina*


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Hopefully I will be able to make it. Since it's been a while since I have been able to fish down there with you guys


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

I hope you can make it Nate, a ton of responses over this tournament so there should be a lot of competitors. Have alot coming from all over. Even had a few from up north get ahold of me and commit.


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll be there in the morning.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

NateS said:


> I'll be there in the morning.


:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like the weather will be good too! A little warm for an October tournament... but at least its not snowing....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Guys the website is done! Just now have to add some more things. Check it out at www.ohiovalleybass.net. Let me know what you think or what you want added.


----------

